# Front end loader/quick attaches



## chip0180 (Aug 27, 2009)

When it comes to quick attaches used on frontend loaders, it seems like there are several different types. I'm hearing about "Global", "Universal", and "Skidsteer." Is there a site or article out there that show pic's or preferences of which one is which?? Which is most common? Which is best? It appears to be hard to get information on this.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Koyker makes probably the best known and good quality after market front end loaders. Take a look at the link below and that should give you a good idea of the various types

http://www.koykermfg.com/index.php/products/loaders/

You may want to contact Koyker and some of the other manufacturers to get some more detailed answers to your questions. For the most part, the "Quicktatch Front End Loaders" seem to the the most user friendly and well rounded for most applications in my opinion. 

I have the John Deere 430 Quicktatch FEL on my 4410.


----------

